# Tier-2 Intra Company Transfer -UK visa refused, need your help



## subrata.neo (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,
My UK Tier 2(Intra Company-Transfer) visa has been rejected by UKBA. Reason stated as - My CoS contains my old passport number which has been cancelled. So my visa has been refused as the CoS must contain the exact data as shown in my passport.
I checked with my Sponsor and they have confirmed that the CoS is valid and issued against my new passport. 
Really feeling helpless. UKBA has suggested to go for an administrative review. As per UKBA the review will be done within 28 days. 
My project is really critical and I have to be in UK as soon as possible.
Do you have any idea/experience how long the administrative review usually takes?
My dependent also applied along with me but it was rejected as my visa was rejected. So, if I get my visa on the basis of administrative review, what will happen to her visa?
Need your suggestions. 
Will it be possible to reapply in fast track mode? If yes then how long it will take to process.

Thanks
Subrata


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It shouldn't take long, as your case will be looked at by entry clearance manager in India. It's when it's referred to a tribunal in UK when you have to wait months. 
You must apply for administrative review for both applications - your and your dependant's. When your decision is overturned, they should process the other application, and if everything is ok, dependant visa should be issued.
I don't know whether fast track or priority exists.


----------



## subrata.neo (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.. Hope the review won't take long.. 
Normally how long does it takes- 1-2 weeks or more than that?

I have got an application form attached with my refusal notice for making the administrative review. So, I am requesting for administrative review by submitting the form. However, there is no such form sent by UKBA with my Wife's refusal notice and stated that she does not have a full right to appeal.So, it seems she is not allowed to apply for administrative review. 
Now ,if my application is overturned after administrative review, then can she reapply for visa without going for a appeal? 
I don't want to go for appeal as it takes months where as fresh application takes 12-14 working days.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

subrata.neo said:


> Thanks for your reply.. Hope the review won't take long..
> Normally how long does it takes- 1-2 weeks or more than that?
> 
> I have got an application form attached with my refusal notice for making the administrative review. So, I am requesting for administrative review by submitting the form. However, there is no such form sent by UKBA with my Wife's refusal notice and stated that she does not have a full right to appeal.So, it seems she is not allowed to apply for administrative review.
> ...


I'd have thought weeks rather than months, but I don't know the timetable for India.
Your wife's refusal doesn't come with full right of appeal as it is dependent upon your visa. So you may have to reapply when you succeed, but that means paying again. Perhaps you can include a letter requesting that your wife's application is looked at again in case you are successful with the adminstrative review? They can always say no but you have nothing to lose.


----------



## subrata.neo (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the clarification.. 
Next week I am going to apply for administrative reivew. And then finger crossed  
Hope for the best .. 


Anyway request to share experience on administrative review if any of your's/your friend's application has been gone through administrative review...


Thanks


----------



## subrata.neo (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,
I have decided to go for fresh application in stead of administrative review.
I am travelling with my spouse. I have got the fund maintenance letter from A rated sponsor for both myself and my wife. 
Is there any chance of rejection if I don't have enough fund in my bank account although I have the fund maintenance letter.
Thanks


----------

